# Kajukenbo Material



## UKS (Oct 8, 2012)

When a person receives a Black Belt in Kajukenbo is there material after black belt? 

How long is it between ranks in black, For example 3-5 yrs


I cant find anything on the web about BB material in Kaju and beyond, hopefully some one can give me a better understanding on this in the Kajukenbo System.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 9, 2012)

It varies in the different branches and methods.  Also with the different instructors.  People who adhere to the requirements in the "Original Method" will do all the curriculum requirements (14 katas, 21 punch counters, 15 grab arts, 13 club counters, 15 knife counters, 6 two man defenses, 3 three man defenses, and 26 alphabet techniques) by the time they receive their 1st degree.  
Then they are expected to constantly improve their understanding and performance of those techniques, and be creative in adding other material to their knowledge and teaching.  Some schools have more material, some less.  
As to time in rank, that also varies from instructor to instructor.  I tend to follow old tradition and go with 2 years from 1st to 2nd, 3 more years from 2nd to 3rd, 4 more years from 3rd to 4th, 5 more years from 4th to 5th, 6 more years from 5th to 6th, etc.  And some instructors basically promote every 3-5 years.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 10, 2012)

KSDS we have material all the way to 4th.

GM Peralta thought it was better to require less material for 1st dan and to have stuff left to learn after that.


----------



## UKS (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for the insite on this, how many different methods are there in Kaju and is this just the Teachers own spin on the system or method?


----------



## Wo Fat (Oct 19, 2012)

UKS said:


> Thank you for the insite on this, how many different methods are there in Kaju and is this just the Teachers own spin on the system or method?



There's probably no one definitive answer.  Professor Bishop can speak to the historical aspect of the formation of Branches and Methods.  Today, however, one has to first define what a "method" is or isn't.  I've been in Kajukenbo since 1978, and knew of only three _Methods_: Original/Emperado, Ramos & Gaylord.  But that's not to say that today there aren't more.  In fact, I'm sure there are more.  Many more.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 20, 2012)

Kajukenbo is the "system", like karate and kung fu are systems.  Within the Kajukenbo system, Sijo Emperado recognized 4 "styles", and only 4 styles.  
"Methods" are sub-styles or variations from a particular style.  There are many.  Some are major, with 1000's of practitioners like the "Gaylord" or "Ramos" methods, and some are minor and only practiced in 1 or a few schools.  

There are also offshoots of Kajukenbo, that have their own recognized founders, but can trace their roots back to Kajukenbo, like "CHA3 Kenpo", "Universal Kempo", "Karazenpo Goshin Jitsu", "Hawaiian Kempo", "Kenkabo", etc.


----------



## Wo Fat (Oct 20, 2012)

Professor Bishop, I have a question or two about that.  Not "questioning", but honest questions about how methods and branches function (past and present).

Why would Wun Hop Kuen Do be considered a Branch of Kaju, while Karazenpo or CHA3 Kenpo are considered "offshoots", especially if all trace their roots back to Kaju?  Is the only difference based upon Sijo Emperado's blessing/approval?  Thanks.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 20, 2012)

Originally, Sijo's purpose was to continue evolving Kajukenbo farther away from strict traditional Japanese/Okinawan kenpo.  His interest was drawn to the Chinese arts because they contained many variations that could be expanded on.  There was never meant to be styles/branches, just a evolution to a more Chinese oriented martial art.  Hence the change from Japanese titles to Chinese titles and terminology in the 60's. 
"Tum Pai" was the first attempt at a transition.  That idea was abandoned for a change to "Chuan Fa", which is just the Chinese name for what the Japanese called "kenpo".  
More Chinese techniques and forms were added or used to replace the original hardstyle techniques in Kajukenbo.  Sijo told all the Kajukenbo instructors in Hawaii and the mainland to learn and adopt the new techniques into their teaching.  
Some of the instructors preferred the original hardstyle Kajukenbo and asked Emperado if they could continue to teach it.  Emperado said yes.  So Kajukenbo then had 2 styles.  
Al Dacascos wanted to evolve Kajukenbo even more towards being a Chinese system, so Emperado gave him permission to do so, and Wun Hop Kuen Do was developed.  This gave Kajukenbo 3 styles.  
In the 80's, Jon Loren wanted to re-start the original Tum Pai concept and add a tai chi element to Kajukenbo.  Emperado said yes, and Kajukenbo now has 4 styles. 
As to why they are Kajukenbo styles and systems like Karazenpo or CHA 3 are not, is the simple fact that they were developed as styles of Kajukenbo by Emperado's request or permission.  The offshoots were developed independent of Kajukenbo with the intention of being independent of Kajukenbo.  Their founders also assumed the rank of 10th degree, and considered themselves founders of their own systems, with their own traditions and techniques.


----------



## Wo Fat (Oct 21, 2012)

> As to why they are Kajukenbo styles and systems like Karazenpo or CHA 3 are not, is the simple fact that they were developed as styles of Kajukenbo by Emperado's request or permission. The offshoots were developed independent of Kajukenbo with the intention of being independent of Kajukenbo. Their founders also assumed the rank of 10th degree, and considered themselves founders of their own systems, with their own traditions and techniques.



Thank you for the reply.  With respect to the "Styles" that were accepted/approved within the Kaju system, are there any with 10th degree founders, with their own traditions and techniques?  

What I'm trying to understand as objectively as possible is the difference between a _Style_ of Kajukenbo and an _Offshoot_ of Kajukenbo.  For instance, a 5th degree BB in Kajukenbo won't be equally recognized as a 5th degree BB in CHA3 Kenpo since it is an "Offshoot".  But then a 5th degree BB in Kajukenbo isn't going to be equally recognized as a 5th degree BB in Wun Hop Kuen Do, either -- or would they?


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 21, 2012)

Basically, the style founders would be:  "Original" Emperado-Holck,-Choo-Ordonez-Chang, "Chuan Fa" Al Dacascos, Al DelaCruz, "Wun Hop Kuen Do" Al Dacascos, and "Tum Pai" Jon Loren.  
Other then the five "original" founders, none of them held a Kajukenbo rank of 10th degree.  Tony Ramos and Charles Gaylord assumed a organizational rank of 10th degree, which was only recognized within their organizations, K.A.A. and K.N.F..  In the world Kajukenbo community, they were recognized at the rank of 9th degree.  
The styles and methods of Kajukenbo ALWAYS first refer to themselves as Kajukenbo, then the style/method.  Like "Kajukenbo-Chuan Fa", "Kajukenbo- Gaylord Method", "Kajukenbo-Wun Hop Kuen Do", etc.     
But I've never heard of any Karazenpo, CHA 3, etc. practitioners referring to themselves as "Kajukenbo CHA3 Kenpo", or "Kajukenbo Karazenpo Goshin Jutsu", etc.  
I and most of the Kajukenbo black belts I know recognize a Kajukenbo black belt as a Kajukenbo black belt, no matter what Kajukenbo style or Kajukenbo method he/she comes from.  I know some Kajukenbo instructors will give black belts to other style/method black belts once they acquired the knowledge and training in the other style/method.  But I've never heard of a Kajukenbo black belt not recognized because he/she came from another style or method.


----------



## kungfun (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought there are different levels in Kajukenbo black belts?


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 26, 2013)

kungfun said:


> I thought there are different levels in Kajukenbo black belts?



I may not be understanding what your referring to.  If you mean different degrees of black belt, then yes we have 10 degrees of black belt like most systems.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. Bishop,

Is there going to be any attempt to put Sijo Emperado's alphabet techniques on dvd like the other WKO dvds?


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 27, 2013)

GM Alan Reyes is in the middle of doing exactly that


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 28, 2013)

punisher73 said:


> Mr. Bishop,
> 
> Is there going to be any attempt to put Sijo Emperado's alphabet techniques on dvd like the other WKO dvds?



GM Mitch Powell and GM Joe Davis produced a DVD several years ago on all 26 alphabets techniques.  If anyone is interested in purchasing one, they can contact Mitch at: mitchelldeanpowell@att.net


----------

